
Making an Interactive Music Video with WebGL - geelen
https://medium.com/@superhighfives/f60757ceb4cf
======
djabatt
The web has never been more cable for creative thinkers to take it to the next
level. thanks for writing the Medium post. I dig he glitchs

~~~
aikah
> The web has never been more cable for creative thinkers to take it to the
> next level.

Err, I was doing that with Flash 10 years ago. You might not consider flash
part of "the web", but this kind of experiment, is pretty much basic and has
been done ad nausea in the past.

The biggest issue being that the tooling is not here to enable people those
who are more creative than technical to express themselves without coding with
a text editor when it comes to using web techs.

I personally, from a creative background, would never have become a programmer
if not for flash and its IDE.

So I'd say, on the contrary , the web today ( and its forced "flat" conformism
) has never been less willing to accept creative thinkers. Everything looks
like everything else and somehow anything that doesn't look like the rest is
considered bad or useless by UX pundits. The web ain't a creative space
anymore.

